# Zeobakterlith im Teich



## Eisbär (17. Feb. 2016)

Liebe Teichgemeinde ! Im vorigen Jahr hatte ich so viel Last mit Fadenalgen, dass ich es dann mit Bakterlith versuchte. Das Ergebnis war sehr gut, als ich dann auf Zeobakterlith stiess, das ich dann aber noch nicht beschaffte, weil es schon Herbst war. Ich will es aber in diesem Jahr auf jeden Fall einsetzen, habe da aber noch einige Fragen und hoffe, dass  einige Mitglieder dieses Forums  Erfahrungen mit Zeobakterlith haben und mir helfen können.
1)  wie viel Zeobakterlith brauche ich für meinen Teich mit 8,5 cbm. Inhalt ?
2)  Sind dann wirklich keine zusätzlichen Chemikalien mehr nötig ?
3)  Ist es richtig, dass der Einsatz von Zeobakterlith  für mehrere Jahre hält, weil die Bakterien es immer wieder regenerieren, sodass keine Salzregenerierung mehr nötig ist ?
4)  Wo kann man es günstig im Sack bestellen, angeboten wird es nur in kleinen Mengen ?
5)  Können sich dann auch noch die Goldelritzen und __ Moderlieschen ohne Zufütterung im Teich halten ?
Das wüsste gern der EISBÄR


----------



## S.Reiner (17. Feb. 2016)

Hallo
Nun


Eisbär schrieb:


> Wo kann man es günstig im Sack bestellen, angeboten wird es nur in kleinen Mengen ?


Was ist eine kleine Menge ? Bei uns hier wird das Kilo weise Verkauft


Eisbär schrieb:


> Zeobakterlith für mehrere Jahre hält


Das kommt ja auch auf die Belastung des Wassers an ( Besatzdichte )


Eisbär schrieb:


> Sind dann wirklich keine zusätzlichen Chemikalien mehr nötig ?


Leider kann ich dir da nicht weiter helfen ich benutze KEINE Chemie


----------



## troll20 (17. Feb. 2016)

Kann mich dem Reiner nur anschließen :



S.Reiner schrieb:


> Leider kann ich dir da nicht weiter helfen ich benutze KEINE Chemie


Auch mit dem anderen Zeugs da, keine Ahnung. 
Vernünftige Filteranlage und Wasserwechsel, dem Besatz angepasst und dann braucht es nix von dem Zeug. 
Entsprechender Besatz und nicht Überbesatz vorausgesetzt


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (17. Feb. 2016)

Chemikalien und Fische?  Die armen Dinger...... Es geht auch ohne Chemie.

LG Heike


----------



## S.Reiner (17. Feb. 2016)

Danke ich wollte nicht mit der Tür ins Haus Fallen aber Recht Haste



Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> Chemikalien und Fische?


Ö NÖ
Die Arme Teichbiologie



Eisbär schrieb:


> Können sich dann auch noch die Goldelritzen und __ Moderlieschen ohne Zufütterung im Teich halten


Hast mal ein Bild vom Teich das wer Hilfreich zum Beurteilen der Gegebenheiten


Danke


----------



## Zacky (17. Feb. 2016)

Das ist keine Chemie im herkömmlichen Sinne! Das ist Gestein.


----------



## S.Reiner (17. Feb. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Das ist keine Chemie im herkömmlichen Sinne! Das ist Gestein.


Ja was man Hier überall Kaufen kann
Die Niederländer hier fahren viel ihre Teiche damit
http://www.hausgarten.net/gartentei...egen-pflege/zeobakterlith-im-gartenteich.html


----------



## muh.gp (17. Feb. 2016)

Ohne Worte... 

Was bei Zeobakterlith beachtet werden muss, ist die gelegentliche Reinigung mit Salz. Natürlich außerhalb des Filters bzw. Teichs. Aber Achtung, wenn der Teich aufgesalzt wird, muss das Material aus dem Teich, da das gebundene Ammonium wieder abgegeben wird.


----------



## S.Reiner (18. Feb. 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Was bei Zeobakterlith beachtet werden muss, ist die gelegentliche Reinigung mit Salz. Natürlich außerhalb des Filters bzw. Teichs. Aber Achtung, wenn der Teich aufgesalzt wird, muss das Material aus dem Teich, da das gebundene Ammonium wieder abgegeben wird.



Ja hast mal den Bericht gelesen da steht das schon bei Absatz 6)

ich ertappe mich dabei, dass ich und vielleicht auch andere manche Themen dann einfach nicht mehr lesen Danke


----------



## muh.gp (18. Feb. 2016)

Nein, ich habe deine Verlinkung nicht gelesen. Aber die diversen "Chemie"-Aussagen...


----------



## S.Reiner (18. Feb. 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe deine Verlinkung nicht gelesen


Schade denn die hätte ja einiges erklärt


----------



## Micha61 (18. Feb. 2016)

Moin,

 in dem Bericht steht, es SOLL dieses, es SOLL jenes, immer nur es SOLL.
Hatte selber, Zeolith im Einsatz, 2 kg/m³ und konnte nach dem Entfernen, keine Veränderung der Wasserwerte messen.
Spar Dir das Geld und mach lieber, einen WW dafür.


LG Micha


----------



## S.Reiner (18. Feb. 2016)

Eisbär schrieb:


> Das wüsste gern der EISBÄR


Hallo Eisbär

Was ist mit einem Bild
vielleicht würde das Helfen



Micha61 schrieb:


> Spar Dir das Geld und mach lieber, einen WW dafür.


Das würde ich auch sagen 
aber es gibt auch Teichbesitzer die nur auf Zelo Filtern
jeden halt das Seine


----------



## muh.gp (18. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> Schade denn die hätte ja einiges erklärt



Na, den Ball spiele gerne zurück, denn dann wäre diese "Chemie-Aussage" nicht in den Raum gestellt worden. Aber vermutlich sind Helix und Japanmatten auch Chemie, da sie ja in einem chemischen Prozess hergestellt werden...


----------



## S.Reiner (18. Feb. 2016)

Ich würde es mal so sagen
Was ist denn Heute nicht aus irgendeiner Chemie hergestellt dann könnten wir ja nichts mehr Benutzen

Das was ich wirklich weiß ist das es Hier jeder anders macht mit seinem koi Teich
aber es sind auch immer andere Gegebenheiten und wenn es klappt warum nicht
ich Lerne gerne dazu und greif mir das für meine Verhältnisse raus was Wichtig ist


----------



## muh.gp (18. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> Ich würde es mal so sagen
> Was ist denn Heute nicht aus irgendeiner Chemie hergestellt dann könnten wir ja nichts mehr Benutzen



Vollkommen korrekt, aber aus deiner Aussage "ich benutze KEINE Chemie" kommst du damit nicht raus...


----------



## S.Reiner (18. Feb. 2016)

wieso wenn ich keine Reinkippe ist auch keine drin
es sei den der Regen bringt mir die Chemie mit


----------



## troll20 (18. Feb. 2016)

Ihr zwei beiden 

Wenn ihr das ganze Gezeter mal genau überlegt, bräuchte hier keiner mehr Beiträge oder Fragen stellen. Steht ja alles irgendwo im inet man muss halt nur Suchen. Selbst hier im Forum wurden solche Sachen schon Zigaretten mal diskutiert. 

Um zurück zum Thema zu kommen 
Den linken hab ich leider noch nicht geschafft zu lesen. Mal sehen evtl. am WELT
Aber grundsätzlich würde ich behaupten es muss nichts rein was von Natur aus nicht auch drinnen wäre


----------



## S.Reiner (18. Feb. 2016)

Morgen Rene"


troll20 schrieb:


> Aber grundsätzlich würde ich behaupten es muss nichts rein was von Natur aus nicht auch drinnen wäre


da hast wohl Recht


troll20 schrieb:


> Ihr zwei beiden


Sorry hast echt Recht 
auch einen Schönen Tag euch Allen


----------



## Dr.J (18. Feb. 2016)

@Eisbär 
Wenn du antworten willst, dann drücke bitte auf "Antwort erstellen" unten bei der Antwortbox und nicht auf "Melden". Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Micha61 (19. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> es sei den der Regen bringt mir die Chemie mit


dann stell beim nächsten Regen, ein Behältnis draußen hin und mess mal die WW.
Der ph Wert, dürfte interessant sein.

LG Micha


----------



## Eisbär (19. Feb. 2016)

Zeobakterlith
Hallo Gemeinde, Ich werde jetzt nicht mehr unter "melden" antworten, wüsste aber trotzdem als Neuling, wann ich etwas zu "melden" hätte.
Ich habe den Eindruck, das Bakterlith gelegentlich mit ZEObakterlith gleichgesetzt wird. Aber Zeobakterlith soll doch nicht mehr mit Salz regeneriert werden müssen, weil die zugesetzten Bakterien das eben erledigen. Es soll doch Teichbesitzer geben, die schon lange Jahre  Zeobakterlith im Teich haben, ohne zusätzlich etwas zu tun. Wo sind die denn, wenn nicht hier im Forum vertreten ? Ich hoffe, sie doch noch neue zu finden und grüße alle als Eisbär


----------



## mitch (19. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Eisbär,

laut http://www.zeolith.de/teichladen

Zeolith = nur Zeolithgestein
Zeobakterlith  =  Zeolithgestein  + Mikroorganismen 

Preisunterschied 27,00 € ​nur mal so nebenbei: Mikroorganismen sind auch von Haus aus im Teich, wenn nicht vorher alles mit der Chemiekeule platt gemacht wurde

in einer Handvoll Gartenerde sollen auch sehr viele gute Mikroorganismen sein


----------



## tosa (19. Feb. 2016)

Zeolith nimmt Ammonium auf und wird regeneriert mit Salz!


----------



## Zacky (19. Feb. 2016)

Eisbär schrieb:


> als Neuling, wann ich etwas zu "melden" hätte.



Die "Melden"-Funktion ist für die User gedacht, um Verstöße schnell und unkompliziert an die Administration zu melden. Dies wäre bspw. der Fall; wenn etwas Nicht-Foren-konformes oder Verbotenes in den geschrieben Beiträgen ist oder wenn es ungewünschte Werbung, Spam-Beiträge sind - die hier im Forum gemäß der Boardregeln nicht erwünscht sind oder halt sonstig illegale oder verbotene Beiträge - die dann an die Administration über diesen Button gemeldet werden können. Diese wird abschließend eine entsprechende Prüfung vornehmen.

Bitte auch auf die Zitat-Funktion achten, denn es ist nicht unbedingt nötig und sinnvoll, ganze Beiträge zu zitieren, sofern man darauf nur antworten möchte. Bitte (bei Bedarf) nur genau den Bereich zitieren (Satzteile markieren und dann kommt auch schon der Hinweis), den man konkret beantworten möchte oder weil bereits diverse Beiträge anderer User dazwischen geschrieben wurden.


----------



## Micha61 (20. Feb. 2016)

Hi Eisbär,



Eisbär schrieb:


> Es soll doch Teichbesitzer geben, die schon lange Jahre Zeobakterlith im Teich haben, ohne zusätzlich etwas zu tun.


da kenne ich leider, keinen



Eisbär schrieb:


> Wo sind die denn,


würd mich auch, interessieren



Eisbär schrieb:


> wenn nicht hier im Forum vertreten ?


hm, vieleicht in einem anderen



Eisbär schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, sie doch noch neue zu finden


glaube ich nicht

Sorry, Du hast Dich über etwas informiert,(was ich sehr lobenswert finde), aber Du verrennst Dich dabei etwas.
Wenn an dem Versprechungen der Hersteller/Händler etwas Wahres wäre, dann hätten die Meißten von den Forenmitgliedern hier, keine Filter.
Man kann durchaus, in Aquarien oder in einer IH, diese Filtermedien einsetzen, aber an/in einem Teich reicht ein angemessener Besatz, angemessener Filter und ein wöchentlicher TWW, aus.


LG Micha


----------



## Eisbär (23. Feb. 2016)

*AW: Zeobakterlith
*


> Zu Zeobakterlith ,
> ich habe vor 10 Jahren schon mit Zeobakterlith mein
> Teichwasser gereinigt. Meine Erfahrungen sind sehr positiv
> und eine Regenerierung ist bis heute nicht erforderlich gewesen.
> ...



Ich glaube, dass ich mich hier doch nicht verrannt, aber wo bleiben die anderen, die schon Erfahrungen ( gut oder schlecht ) haben ?


----------



## Christine (23. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Eisbär, 

ich weiß ja nicht, wo Du diesen Beitrag ausgegraben hast, aber dieser User war hier im Forum das letzte Mal 2010 aktiv. Und jemandem, der lt. Profil einen Gartenteich von 300 L mit Koibesatz ohne Filtertechnik fährt, kann ich nur wenig Vertrauen entgegen bringen. Ich denke eher auch, dass Du Dich da in etwas verrennst. Wenn Zeolith wirklich das Wundermittel wäre, wäre es verbreiteter. Die User hier haben doch nicht zum Spaß diese teilweise gigantischen Filteranlagen.

Im übrigen hat - so glaube ich - schon mal jemand auf das Procedere beim Einfügen von Zitaten hingewiesen.


----------



## tosa (23. Feb. 2016)

Micha61 schrieb:


> Man kann durchaus, in Aquarien oder in einer IH, diese Filtermedien einsetzen,



hi Micha, 

Aquarium vielleicht, IH brauchen noch ganz andere Biomedien und davon noch sehr viele.

Zeobakterlith ist ein reiner Ammoniumreduzierer welcher regelmässig regeneriert werden muß, denn irgendwann ist hier auch die Aufnahmekapazität erschöpft. Und diese Regeneration geht mit Salz und einem Backofen.


----------



## S.Reiner (23. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Zeobakterlith ist ein reiner Ammoniumreduzierer welcher regelmässig regeneriert werden muß, denn irgendwann ist hier auch die Aufnahmekapazität erschöpft. Und diese Regeneration geht mit Salz und einem Backofen.



Richtig Torsten
so habe ich es auch Früher bei meinen Aquarien gemacht

Für eine Koi Filteranlage kenn ich das nur nach einer medizinischen Behandlung um die Medikamente wieder aus dem Wasser zu holen


----------



## tosa (23. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> Richtig Torsten
> so habe ich es auch Früher bei meinen Aquarien gemacht
> 
> Für eine Koi Filteranlage kenn ich das nur nach einer medizinischen Behandlung um die Medikamente wieder aus dem Wasser zu holen



Hallo reiner,

Medikamente hole ich lieber aus der ih mit aktivkohle, mit Zeolith? Geht das auch? Ich kenne es nur für das ammonium und da hochbrisant weil man nicht erkennt wann es voll ist. Wir haben z.b. Eine wasserenthärtungsanlage (da wir sonst das Wasser am perlator abbrechen müssen) und damit fällt Zeolith in der ih aus, da der Salzgehalt automatisch 0,2% beträgt.


----------



## Eisbär (24. Feb. 2016)

Zeobakterlith im Teich
Liebe Christine  Diesen Beitrag habe ich in Diesem Forum ausgegraben. Es wundert mich wirklich, dass  noch kaum jemand auf diesen Zug aufgesprungen ist. Immer noch werden Zeolith mit ZeoBAKTERLITH  gleichgesetzt, obwohl Zeobakterlith die Weiterentwickelung von Zeolith ist, bei der das Zeolith mit Bakterien besetzt wird, die das Regenerieren nach gewisser Zeit überflüssig macht. Selbst nach 10 Jahren soll es noch wirksam sein, wie mehrere Teichbesitzer aussagen. Da ich im vorigen Jahr gute Erfahrung mit Zeolith gemacht habe, will ich dieses Jahr Zeobakterlith einsetzen. Ein Filter ist dazu nicht nötig. Federführend ist wohl die Firma Daum Gartentechnik Tel. 0511-614161. Herr Daum ist sehr versiert und auskunftsbereit, wenn auch oft schwer erreichbar. Der 25 KG-Sack kostet unter 40 Euro, also für die Wirkung doch nicht zu teuer. Ich hoffe Dir damit geholfen habe Viele Grüße der Eisbär.
P.S. Ich hoffe, dass auch die anderen ZEOLITH-Kenner mitlesen und die Gleichsetzung mit Zeobakterlith in Zukunft entfällt


----------



## Christine (24. Feb. 2016)

Lieber Eisbär,

so, jetzt habe ich mir das noch einmal angeschaut und mir drängt sich der Verdacht auf, der von Dir zitierte User ist mit dem von Dir gepriesenen Herrn Daum identisch. Somit ist er weit und breit der einzige, der wirklich überzeugt von diesem Produkt ist...weitere Schlußfolgerungen oder Spekulationen verkneife ich mir jetzt erst einmal...


----------



## tosa (24. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Eisbär

http://www.kabeleins.de/tv/abenteue...o-it-yourself-gartenteich-selberbauen-1.40603

ach da weht der Wind her.... na dann guck dir mal das Video über die Teichbauleistungen des Herrn an, er ist der einzige der versucht Holzpfähle unbehandelt im Erdboden als Stütze für den Teich zu nutzen, über den Rest schweige ich mal lieber.

Wenn der bei mir so gebaut hätte wäre er des Grundstücks verwiesen worden. Für einen Koiteich sind dort alle Fehler fein säuberlich hintereinander gemacht worden!

Dann schreibe doch Herrn Daum ne Mail, er wird dir bestimmt deine ganzen Fragen beantworten.

Und nochmal:
Zeobakterlith ist Zeolith und hat keine weitere Filterwirkung ausser auf Ammonium bis es erschöpft ist.


----------



## Micha61 (25. Feb. 2016)

Moin Torsten,



tosa schrieb:


> guck dir mal das Video über die Teichbauleistungen


fand ich seeeeehr interessant !
Da ist mein Teichlein, völlig falsch gebaut worden
Aber einen Trost habe ich wenigstens, ich bin kein Japaner und muss täglich, Tonnen von Zeolith wechseln und ich wohne nicht, in der Nähe eines KKW

In einem Punkt, stimme ich dem Herrn zu, kein Regenwasser von Flächen einleiten !

LG Micha


----------



## lollo (25. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,

und warum sollte dieses Filtersysten nicht funktionieren wenn doch keine Fische im Teich sind? 
Ein Teich ohne Fische, funktioniert auch ohne Filter.
Kann ja mal jemand anfragen, wie es jetzt nach 5 Jahren aus sieht.


----------



## tosa (25. Feb. 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und warum sollte dieses Filtersysten nicht funktionieren wenn doch keine Fische im Teich sind?
> Ein Teich ohne Fische, funktioniert auch ohne Filter.
> Kann ja mal jemand anfragen, wie es jetzt nach 5 Jahren aus sieht.



da hast du recht, ohne Fische alles gut. Aber dann auch insbesondere fragen ob nach 5 Jahren die unbehandelten Harthölzer noch stabil stehen.....


----------



## lollo (25. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> ob nach 5 Jahren die unbehandelten Harthölzer noch stabil stehen


Hallo,

ich denke schon, denn es ist ja ein exotisches Holz was dort verarbeitet wurde, hält auf jeden Fall länger als ein herkömmlicher
Zaunpfahl aus Nadelholz, auch wenn dieser Kesseldruckimprägniert oder sonstig bearbeitet wurde.
Alles was an totem Holz ins Erdreich versenkt wird, wird über kurz oder lang abfaulen.
Bis dahin sollte sich von aussen wahrscheinlich alles gesetzt und verwachsen haben, so das der Wall dann fest ist.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Feb. 2016)

Hi,

ist hier ja bald schon so wie letztes Jahr die Algenbekämpfung mit Milchprodukten

MfG Frank


----------



## Eisbär (25. Feb. 2016)

Zeobakterlith im Teich

Liebe Christine, Ob das Mitglied Saxnot den Herrn Daum kennt, weiß ich nicht. Sein Bericht steht aber auf einer Seite bei "Hobby Gartenteich" Es gibt im Internet noch ähnliche Erfahrungsberichte. Dass Zeobakterlith" nicht reaktiviert werden muss, habe ich mir gestern von Herrn Daum extra noch eimal im Telefonat bestätigen lassen. Dass hier im Forum das Zeobakterlith kaum bekannt ist und immer wieder mit Zeolith gleich gesetzt wird, wundert mich sehr. Viele Grüsse vom Eisbär.


----------



## Joachim (25. Feb. 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Alles was an totem Holz ins Erdreich versenkt wird, wird über kurz oder lang abfaulen.


Der Leipziger Hauptbahnhof steht auf Eichenpfählen, weil er sonst um zu weichen Leipziger Grund versinken tät. Und die wurden noch nicht gewechselt...  

@Eisbär
Nur mal Interesse halber - ist das Thema noch als Frage zu verstehen, oder willst du das Z. nur bekannt(er) machen (Werbung)? Im ersten Beitrag fragst du noch als wüsstest du nur das es Z. halt gibt und dann kennst du Preise und angepriesene Vorteile ja doch?!


----------



## tosa (25. Feb. 2016)

Na, dann nimm es und gut ist es....

.... Ganz offensichtlich will es keiner von hier nutzen...!


----------



## dizzzi (25. Feb. 2016)

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass der Eisbär das mal macht. Schöne Bilder macht, und uns in 3-5 Jahren berichtet und wieder schöne Bilder macht, wie alles sich entwickelt hat.
Dann haben alle was davon. Und von so etwas lebt ja ein Forum.

LG

Udo


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Feb. 2016)

Hi Eisbär,

wenn man mal im Internet googelt findet man bei fast allen Anbieter den Hinweis das auch Zeobakterlith regeneriert werden "muß" wenn es durch erhöhte Ammoniumwerte erschöpft ist - wenn man natürlich keine unnatürlichen, erhöhten Ammonium-Werte im Teich hat weil alles ganz normal verläuft  benötigt selbst ganz normales Zeolith keine Regeneration weil es nicht "voll" wird
Die "zugesetzten" Mikroorganismen sind eigentlich nichts anderes als das was als Starterbakterien verkauft wird und die eigentlich so überflüssig wie ein Kropf sind da diese sich ruckzuck von ganz alleine in Teichen/Aquarien einfinden weil wir überall um uns herum mit den Bakterien bzw. deren Dauerstadien laufend umgeben sind (in der Luft, im Boden, in jedem Gewässer, auf Pflanzen ect.

ich habe übrigens, seit 1990 das erste Wasserloch im Garten ausgehoben wurde, noch nie eine Filteranlage oder irgendwelche "Hilfsmittelchen" wie Zeolith, Algizide, Fungizide Medikamente, Starterbakterien, Säuren, Kalk, Salz ect eingesetzt und trotzdem seit 25 Jahren noch nie irgendwelche "echten" Probleme mit Wasserwerten, Pflanzenwuchs oder mit Fischen gehabt.
Man muß nur dafür sorgen das die natürliche Teichbiologie net überlastet wird.

MfG Frank


----------



## Eisbär (26. Feb. 2016)

Zeobakterlith im Teich

Hallo Tosa, dass war hoffentlich nicht Dein Teich, den Herr Daum da mit Bagger bearbeiten musste !  Frag ihn doch mal nach Zeobakterlith  Viele Grüsse vom Eisbär.


----------



## dizzzi (26. Feb. 2016)

Eisbär schrieb:


> Zeobakterlith im Teich
> Tosa schrieb:Na, dann nimm es und gut ist es........ Ganz offensichtlich will es keiner von hier nutzen...!
> Hallo Tosa, dass war hoffentlich nicht Dein Teich, den Herr Daum da mit Bagger bearbeiten musste !  Frag ihn doch mal nach Zeobakterlith  Viele Grüsse vom Eisbär.


Eisbär, die Antwort verstehe ich nicht. Wenn das dem Torsten sein Teich gewesen wäre, dann würde er doch nicht so eine Antwort schreiben???
Hat dieses Zeobakterlith irgendwelche Nebenwirkungen beim verarbeiten?

LG

Udo


----------



## mitch (26. Feb. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Hat dieses Zeobakterlith irgendwelche Nebenwirkungen



... das gibt sogar in Zahncreme http://www.zeolith-bentonit-versand.de/download/Datenblatt_Zeolith_Zahncreme_2015-12.pdf


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeolithe_(Stoffgruppe)


----------



## tosa (26. Feb. 2016)

Eisbär schrieb:


> Zeobakterlith im Teich
> 
> Hallo Tosa, dass war hoffentlich nicht Dein Teich, den Herr Daum da mit Bagger bearbeiten musste !  Frag ihn doch mal nach Zeobakterlith  Viele Grüsse vom Eisbär.



Eisbär,

Keine Chance, der wäre bei mir vollkommen überfordert. 

Und sein zeobakterlith bräuchte ich sattelzugweise und es würde in meinem Teich mit Fischen nichts bringen außer das es innerhalb kürzester Zeit reaktiviert werden müsste.

Aber lass gut sein, mach weiter Werbung dafür, das Zeugs taugt in meinen Augen nichts.


----------



## tosa (26. Feb. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> ... das gibt sogar in Zahncreme http://www.zeolith-bentonit-versand.de/download/Datenblatt_Zeolith_Zahncreme_2015-12.pdf
> 
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeolithe_(Stoffgruppe)



Na, dann mal los......


----------



## Christine (26. Feb. 2016)

So, da die ursprünglichen Fragen teilweise nicht beantwortet werden können und teilweise vom Fragesteller selbst beantwortet wurden, scheint mir dieses Thema erst einmal erschöpft. Deshalb geschlossen.


----------



## Joachim (26. Feb. 2016)

Christine, da biste du mir aber sowas von zuvor gekommen - ich hätte es nach Eisbärs letztem Post auch zu gemacht. Nur zu Info.


----------



## Dr.J (27. Feb. 2016)

Ich war auch kurz davor den Stecker zu ziehen.


----------

